# Focus Assist Light fires even though it is disabled



## Freddie (Oct 20, 2020)

I know I'm missing something but I cannot seem to get the EOS R5 Autofocus Assist Light Beam to stop firing. I do a lot of manual-focus photography of macro subjects and, although it does NOT have an effect on the actual exposures, I would like to get the AFALB to shut off. It depletes the battery somewhat I'm sure and also delays the exposure. I have set the menu item AF-2 "AF-assist beam firing" to "OFF" but it stills pulses for every shot. Does anyone have any ideas or have you found a way to truly disable it?
Duuh, stupid mistake for sure... I had the 2-second timer on. Sorry to bother anyone.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2020)

Mine does not light (I'm in FV Mode with no attached flash) when I disable it in AF screen 2.

Do you have a flash attached? That might change the way it works, I don't know, its just a possibility.


----------

